# Mouse and Keyboard does not work at startup.



## Covonuts (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello, I am currently having a problem with my computer. As soon as windows starts up, my keyboard and mouse stop working. Despite this, my keyboard works perfectly fine in my BIOS. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks.

PC specs : 
CPU : Core i5 750 @ 2.67 GHz (Quad core)
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H
Ram: 4gb (2x2gb) Team elite DDR3 1333MHZ
GPU : XFX Radeon HD 5750 1gb GDDR5
HDD : Seagate 500gb 7200RPM
PSU: Seasonic m12ii 620w 80+ bronze

Windows 10 genuine


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Covonuts, welcome to the TSG Forums......

Have you tried connecting a different KB and Mouse and see if they work?

And if possible try something really different, for example, if you use a wireless KB and Mouse then try the wired versions or visa versa.

T.


----------



## Covonuts (Apr 22, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> Hi Covonuts, welcome to the TSG Forums......
> 
> Have you tried connecting a different KB and Mouse and see if they work?
> 
> ...


Thanks, i will try it today if i have free time


----------



## Covonuts (Apr 22, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> Hi Covonuts, welcome to the TSG Forums......
> 
> Have you tried connecting a different KB and Mouse and see if they work?
> 
> ...


Nope, did not work. Do you have any other solutions?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Just to clarify.....

1. You have tried a different KB and a different Mouse on this PC and they behave the same as the original KB and Mouse?
2. You have tried the original KB and Mouse on a different PC and they work as expected?

Do I understand correctly what you have tried so far?

T.


----------



## Covonuts (Apr 22, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> Just to clarify.....
> 
> 1. You have tried a different KB and a different Mouse on this PC and they behave the same as the original KB and Mouse?
> 2. You have tried the original KB and Mouse on a different PC and they work as expected?
> ...


Yes, I have tried both.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I found the following "solution" on the W10 Forum. Normally I would NEVER recommend "cutting the power" but in exceptional circumstances (and loosing KB and Mouse is exceptional) perhaps one needs to try a radical "solution".

From the W10 Forum.....

"......._I have Windows 10 as well and suddenly my mouse and keyboard stopped working. I thought the USB ports have gone bad because no matter where I insert the k&m, they would light up but acted like if they were frozen but Windows seemed to load just fine._

_I tried to do what one of the members did to fix his and somehow it worked. What he did is that he cut the power pulling off the power cord out while Windows 10 was loading a couple of times and after the second time, Windows booted in recovery mode. From there, he was able to do a system restore._

_I tried to do just that but I did not do it twice but only once and just waited for Windows to load normally after the first time cutting power pulling off the cord and this time the keyboard and mouse worked fine. No need for Windows system restore!_

_After that I installed all available Windows updates and I haven't had that same problem again_......."

Let me know what you think.

T.


----------



## Covonuts (Apr 22, 2017)

Sure thing, i will try it out.


----------



## Covonuts (Apr 22, 2017)

Nope, unfortunately it did not work.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

You may need to reinstall Windows...... I will think about that....

T.


----------



## Covonuts (Apr 22, 2017)

Ok, thank you for the help!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

In all my many years in this business I have never experienced that the solutions that I have provided to you to resolve this problem have not worked. That makes me think that something else is going on here..... 

T.


----------

